#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Tl-wr949n

## R4T0

Pessoal, preciso de uma luz...
Esse roteador mensurado no Tópico o "949N", pelo que li sobre, não é uma versão estável ou oficial da TPLINK. Porém é a mesma caixa que o modelo WR940N. Tanto que depois que atualizamos o 949N ele vira o 940N. Mas... é o seguinte.
Preciso upar uma firmware alternativa, como Open-WRT, ou DDWRT, gargoyle, freefunk, ou qualquer uma que melhore as conexões PPPoE. Simplesmente na hora de upar as firmwares, ele da o erro 18005. Teria alguma forma de eu ignorar ou pular essa etapa em que ele recuse?? mesmo que corra muito risco não tem problema, upando já está bom de mais. OBS... As firmwares alternativas dão certo no modelo 940N e mesmo o 949N atualizado, ele não aceita.. Alguém tem uma ideia.?


modelo:


erro:

----------


## biohazzard

firmware não são compatíveis com este modelo. Hardware não suporta outros firmware até presente momento. Pode ser que já tenham atualizado os firmwares, mas até semana passada não.

----------


## JoaoBC

Isso explica o que aconteceu comigo.
Comprei este aparelho, em janeiro, tive alguma dificuldade de fazer ele trabalhar (também uso pppoe). Procurei atualização e este modelo não aparece no site.
Não estou com ele no momento, mas lembro ter configurado para receber o sinal por cabo e transformar em wifi, como se ele fosse um modulador de rf. Depois recoloquei para roteador.

----------

